# Looking to rescue a cat in London



## TroublesomeTrucks (Dec 2, 2012)

We are looking to rescue a cat, preferably from around SW London/Surrey borders. We were recommended that a 1-2 years old would suit us best, not younger, as we have two kids under 5yo (who have been around relatives' and friends' cats and are very respectful with them). We have a garden and have had cats before.

Not bothered about male/female but OH's strong preference is that its a tabby.

We have been vetted/house checked by Battersea and Celia Hammond rescues but we have not managed to find the right cat through them so far.

ETA: Now found, thanks to all replied


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you had a look at Cat Sanctuary London | Catcuddles Cat Cuddles Sanctuary


----------



## TroublesomeTrucks (Dec 2, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Have you had a look at Cat Sanctuary London | Catcuddles Cat Cuddles Sanctuary


thank you, looking at it now


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

TroublesomeTrucks said:


> thank you, looking at it now


They are great, thats where I got my Bentley, highly recommend them.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I've got a lovely neutered male (white with ginger) currently residing in my bathroom - we are trying to find his owners but if nothing eventuates (early days yet) then perhaps this will be a good match?

Once it's been a few days I'll update with more info


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you would also consider a 5 month old female tabby i know one looking for a home.


----------



## TroublesomeTrucks (Dec 2, 2012)

K337 said:


> I've got a lovely neutered male (white with ginger) currently residing in my bathroom - we are trying to find his owners but if nothing eventuates (early days yet) then perhaps this will be a good match?
> 
> Once it's been a few days I'll update with more info


i'll pass on this one - bad memory about a ginger cat, sorry but thanks for the offer


----------



## TroublesomeTrucks (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> If you would also consider a 5 month old female tabby i know one looking for a home.


will PM you


----------



## TroublesomeTrucks (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> If you would also consider a 5 month old female tabby i know one looking for a home.


did you get my message?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, its been hectic.
I dont have the 5 mths kitten now, the owner gave her away instead of coming into rescue, sorry.
I do have more kittens coming in over the next few weeks though...do you have a preference on colour then once they are here and vet checked i can email you a photo.


----------



## TroublesomeTrucks (Dec 2, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, its been hectic.
> I dont have the 5 mths kitten now, the owner gave her away instead of coming into rescue, sorry.
> I do have more kittens coming in over the next few weeks though...do you have a preference on colour then once they are here and vet checked i can email you a photo.


No problem 
Ideally looking for a 1yo+ but would consider a confident kitten who does not mind kids.
OH's wants a pure grey or brown tabby with no white bits and I am biased against ginger tabbies (it would remind me of someone i'd rather not think about), so this narrows it down quite a bit.

Dont mean to sound picky but originally OH wanted a toyger cat from a breeder, so a tabby from a rescue is a huge achievement in negotiations 

Let me know, we are not in a huge rush


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, this gives me ideas as to what you are most looking for.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Have a look at Celia Hammonds websiteshe has branches in Canning Town and lewisham
I was looking there yesterday and there are so many cats/kittens looking for new homes


----------

